
Drug tests present major hurdle for employers - greenyoda
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/drug-tests-present-major-hurdle-for-employers/
======
greenyoda
From the article:

 _" So I right away asked if it was different in Colorado, say, or Washington,
D.C. where [marijuana] has been legalized. And was told no, it’s really no
different. And the thing is, if you’re an employer, say, in Colorado, where
recreational use is legal, you still – it does not affect your company
policies. You can still say you have to take a drug test to be hired. And you
might be randomly tested while you’re here."_

